# 7-year-old Itachi vs Orochimaru



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

vs



8-year-old Itachi completely mastered the Sharingan. (Madara level )



Orochimaru was stomped by the mastered Sharingan:





			
				Databook said:
			
		

> Ever since the one day he suffered complete defeat against Itachi's powerful eyes, the body from one of the Uchiha clan became, to Orochimaru, the container of his dreams.





			
				Databook said:
			
		

> [picture of Orochimaru being caught in this genjutsu]
> ↑In front of this technique, even Orochimaru is like a frog being glared at by a snake.



It's therefore canon that Itachi was not only stronger than Orochimaru by age 8, but he was also smarter by age 7:



So I'm guessing that Itachi's only a little stronger at age seven, but he also has a small intelligence advantage as stated by Hiruzen. So what do you think? Can the 7-year-old defeat the genius of the Sannin?

*Scenario 2:* Itachi is eight and Orochimaru can summon Edo Minato.


----------



## Darkmaiar (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> 8-year-old Itachi completely mastered the Sharingan. (Madara level )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the end... I doubt it. I believe that Orochimaru would win. But I like how you came up with it. It's quite fascinating.

Although, I can see Orochimaru either A.) Not taking him seriously for being a kid. Or B.) Getting distracted by the erection he's getting from Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Eight-Branches technique kills Itachi without effort.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Eight-Branches technique kills Itachi without effort.



Chibi Itachi would effortlessly genjutsu the heads into killing one another.

Although this would be late-stage battle IMO.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 9, 2013)

Orochimaru was too cocky in front of a child, Itachi uses finger Genjutsu.

Itachi wins.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Chibi Itachi would effortlessly genjutsu the heads into killing one another.



Why is Orochimaru looking at Itachi's eyes and not body slamming him out of existence.

Actually Oochimaru could probably just blitz. Itachi has no speed feats, no reaction feats, and no Taijutsu feats.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Orochimaru kills Sasuke and revives him with Edo Tensei.

Checkmate, Strat.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Why is Orochimaru looking at Itachi's eyes and not body slamming him out of existence.



That part's canon, brah.​


Rocky said:


> Actually Oochimaru could probably just blitz. Itachi has no speed feats, no reaction feats, and no Taijutsu feats.



Orochimaru's 3.5 taijutsu, if we even assume it's 3.5 then, is doing exactly jack shit against a mastered Sharingan. All his taijutsu will be predicted, copied, and then used better by chibi Itachi.

Similarly, KN1 was moving with at least 4.5 speed when you compare his feats to Lee or Neji, and that was also zero problem for an _*unmastered *_ 3-tomoe Sharingan.​


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Why is Orochimaru looking at Itachi's eyes and not body slamming him out of existence.
> 
> *Actually Oochimaru could probably just blitz. Itachi has no speed feats, no reaction feats, and no Taijutsu feats*.



wisdom > speed, reaction and taijutsu

judging by feats the only ninjas that had wisdom of a hokage was the hokages, since third hokage was not around to see tsunade be a hokage, it is clear she doesn't count. anyway hashirama, tobirama, prime hiruzen and minato are the ones who were compared to itachi and they are all > orochimaru. so itachi solos


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> That part's canon, brah.​



Current Orochimaru =/= Orochimaru that battled Itachi without knowledge on Itachi's Genjutsu.



> First off, against a mastered Sharingan, Orochimaru's 3.5 taijutsu is doing exactly jack shit.​



Naruto stalemated Edo Itachi.

Also, Itachi's Sharingan may be able to see, but his body may fail to react, considering he has no speed feats, and it was still two years until he even became a Chuunin. Let Rock Lee teach you, my child.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Current Orochimaru =/= Orochimaru that battled Itachi without knowledge on Itachi's Genjutsu.



This is not current Orochimaru, but Orochimaru back then. In scenario 2, that's current Orochimaru. I agree that Itachi might lose there (I'd say chibi Itachi takes it about 4.5/10 or so though)​


Rocky said:


> Naruto stalemated Edo Itachi.



I see what you're saying. Even if Orochimaru had a decent chunk of Kurama's power charging him up, his taijutsu could not overcome the insight of a mastered Sharingan. ​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> wisdom > speed, reaction and taijutsu


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, that made me laugh out loud for real, Rocky. Poor Hiruzen. However, Hiruzen never mastered the Sharingan. That shit wouldn't have happened if he had. ​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> This is not current Orochimaru, but Orochimaru back then. In scenario 2, that's current Orochimaru. I agree that Itachi might lose there (I'd say chibi Itachi takes it about 4.5/10 or so though)​



Then the outcome can't be determined. Itachi has no Genjutsu feats at 8, but if he did he would win.

inb4 Mastered Sharingan = Auto Genjutsu god.



> I see what you're saying. Even if Orochimaru had a decent chunk of Kurama's power charging him up, his taijutsu could not overcome the insight of a mastered Sharingan. ​



If this is 21 year-old Itachi with an immortal untiring body and Orocimaru was at 7% power, yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.



> However, Hiruzen never mastered the Sharingan. That shit wouldn't have happened if he had.



But the same thing was about to happen to mastered Sharingan Sasuke.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Then the outcome can't be determined. Itachi has no Genjutsu feats at 8, but if he did he would win.
> 
> inb4 Mastered Sharingan = Auto Genjutsu god.



That's what a mastered Sharingan entails, as genjutsu powers are the most prevalent subset of the eyes, and it's also Itachi's specialty. He was a genjutsu god at 8!​


Rocky said:


> If this is 21 year-old Itachi with an immortal untiring body and Orocimaru was at 7% power, yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.



Naruto was at 100% power, and he had 7% of Kurama's chakra topping him off.  7% Kurama = at least ten sick Itachis. I'd think that 7% Kurama = 7% healthy Itachi though.​


Rocky said:


> But the same thing was about to happen to mastered Sharingan Sasuke.



Sasuke hasn't mastered his Sharingan yet.​


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> vs



It looks to me like Orochimaru already knows the outcome.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> That's what a completely mastered Sharingan entails, as genjutsu powers are the most prevalent subset of the eyes, and it's also Itachi's specialty.​



Yet 3-Tome (mastered) Sharingan Sasuke had not one single Genjutsu technique. Or at least, he used none against Kyuubi Naruto (and oh how helpful they would have been) at the VotE.

Genjutsu is not 8 year-old Itachi's specialty. It's current Itachi's, or you could even say 13 year-old Itachi's.



> Get something through your head right now, you dirty Naruto fan. Naruto was at 100% power, and he 7% of Kurama's nigh infinite chakra topping him off.​



Kurama's Chakra is nowhere near infinite. The Juubi is closer to that, and it dwarfs Kurama. 

Your point is overall irrelevant though. Naruto shelved his own Chakra to run on Kurama's, so Naruto was at 7%.



> Sasuke hasn't mastered his Sharingan yet.​



Good thing he's using Itachi's Sharingan.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

3-tomoe is not a mastered Sharingan. Like you said, when Sasuke first developed it, he couldn't even cast genjutsu with it. Yet being a master suggests being able to use the height of its capacity. 

The 3-tomoe is referred to as a "mature" Sharingan, which makes mastery possible, but is not mastery itself.​


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol, what the fuck is this?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> 3-tomoe is not a mastered Sharingan. Like you said, when Sasuke first developed it, he couldn't even cast genjutsu with it. Yet being a master suggests being able to use the height of its capacity.
> 
> The 3-tomoe is referred to as a "mature" Sharingan, which makes mastery possible, but is not mastery itself.​



So i'll just change my argument against for shits and giggles.

Kakashi was a master of the Sharingan, yet Orochimaru's mere presence he him paralyzed. This proves that the Genjustu of a mastered Sharingan isn't necessarily a threat to Orochimaru.

13 year-old Itachi with the mastered Sharingan is, but not 8 year-old.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Kakashi was not a master of the Sharingan, as he said against Zabuza.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Kakashi was not a master of the Sharingan, as he said against Zabuza.



He became a master between then and the Chuunin exams on the basis of standard shounen development. 

By the way, what's your definition of a mastered Sharingan (you can't use the word Itachi).


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> He became a master between then and the Chuunin exams on the basis of standard shounen development.



If that were the case, then he wouldn't have been shaking in front of Orochimaru, would he? Did 11 year old Itachi not say Orochimaru was powerless before those eyes (having been mastered?)​


Rocky said:


> By the way, what's your definition of a mastered Sharingan (you can't use the word Itachi).



Err, using the Sharingan (all of it) masterfully.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> If that were the case, then he wouldn't have been shaking in front of Orochimaru, would he? Did 11 year old Itachi not say Orochimaru was powerless before those eyes (having been mastered?)​



Mastered Sharingan =/= Itachi's Genjutsu prowess.



> Err, using the Sharingan (all of it) masterfully.​



So how do you say Sasuke hasn't mastered it.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Mastered Sharingan =/= Itachi's Genjutsu prowess.



Yesh. Itachi's the only one to have ever mastered the Sharingan. 



Rocky said:


> So how do you say Sasuke hasn't mastered it.



Sasuke has mastered it.  I wasn't serious there, as much as I'd like to be.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Sasuke has mastered it.  I wasn't serious there, as much as I'd like to be.



Oh good. Now we can say that having a mastered Sharingan doesn't necessarily equate to mastery in Genjutsu as Sasuke is no master.

Orochimaru stomps.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Oh good. Now we can say that having a mastered Sharingan doesn't necessarily equate to mastery in Genjutsu as Sasuke is no master.



Sasuke is a 5/5 master of genjutsu now IMO. He's still not as good as his brother, but I don't think he's as a good a master of the Sharingan in general compared to Itachi.​


----------



## Ersa (Aug 9, 2013)

No knowledge Itachi wins


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Sasuke is a 5/5 master of genjutsu now IMO. He's still not as good as his brother, but I don't think he's as a good a master of the Sharingan in general compared to Itachi.​



I think Sasuke was very skilled and proficient in all areas of the Sharingan before he absorbed Orochimaru.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2013)

Orochimaru  + Edo Tensei got branded by Old Hiruzen. Orochimaru is not a challenge


----------



## jesusjuice69 (Aug 9, 2013)

"8-year-old Itachi completely mastered the Sharingan. (Madara level )"

Ah no, that is not what that means.  That is dumb.


This thread is stupid.
This isn't even a contest!
This is like 1 ant vs a elephant.


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2013)

itachi took his hands when he was 11 so at 7 he would at least take his head


----------



## jesusjuice69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> itachi took his hands when he was 11 so at 7 he would at least take his head



No that is a mistake in the manga.  He was 17.

I got the feeling that idiots who think itachi even has a chance in hell believe the above error.


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2013)

jesusjuice69 said:


> No that is a mistake in the manga.  He was 17.
> 
> I got the feeling that idiots who think itachi even has a chance in hell believe the above error.



oro left akatsuki 10 years ago before part 1, do the math 

besides 7 year old itachi was already hokage level so is it really that hard that kishi wrote itachi > oro at 11?


----------



## jesusjuice69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> oro left akatsuki 10 years ago before part 1, do the math
> 
> besides 7 year old itachi was already hokage level so is it really that hard that kishi wrote itachi > oro at 11?



I did the math.  It is called error.
That is obvious to anyone with an IQ above a hamster.

7 year old itachi hokage level. 
ROFL!!!
You insult hamsters sir.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

jesusjuice69 said:


> I did the math.  It is called error.
> That is obvious to anyone with an IQ above a hamster.
> 
> 7 year old itachi hokage level.
> ...



You insult hamsters, sir.* (Taste my IQ score of 89!)


----------



## Vice (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought the Battledome only deals in feats only? Is that only when it's convenient or something?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

This is just a joke thread, Vice. Calm your jimmies; then either grow a sense of humor or go somewhere else.


----------



## Vice (Aug 9, 2013)

Post something funny and I'll laugh, continue to beat a dead horse and I'll continue to groan.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

>Implying there's a dead horse when hardly anybody has talked about 7-year-old Itachi ever.
>Implying beating a dead horse can't be funny.


Go home, Vice.


----------



## Vice (Aug 9, 2013)

Itachi jokes are Itachi jokes. They were never funny, and continue to be even less so now.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 9, 2013)

look at my sig for the asnwer to this thread.


----------



## jesusjuice69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> This is just a joke thread, Vice. Calm your jimmies; then either grow a sense of humor or go somewhere else.



The way these people suck on itachi's johnson? No way, at least half of them are serious.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

Vice said:


> Itachi jokes are Itachi jokes. They were never funny, and continue to be even less so now.



You know what's even less funny? Being a wet blanket.



ImSerious said:


> look at my sig for the asnwer to this thread.



Seems legit.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

jesusjuice69 said:


> The way these people suck on itachi's johnson? No way, at least half of them are serious.



So what?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> >Implying there's a dead horse when hardly anybody has talked about 7-year-old Itachi ever.
> >Implying beating a dead horse can't be funny.
> 
> 
> Go home, Vice.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 10, 2013)

This thread  is absolutely hilarious but what's even funnier is the people who keep taking the bait


----------

